# Proof of funds



## vital_parsley (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,
1) I would like to know about Proof of funds(POF).The letters of all the investments i have made ..should the value in it be shown in canadian dollars or INR ?
Because banks may give me a letter in INR so i may have to specify them to convert them to Canadian dollars and then type it in the letters ?

2) If I am travelling alone without my spouse i.e 1 person then the POF should be of $11,115 CAD else ,if I am traveling with my spouse then the POF should be of $13,837 CAD,Right ? So, in the first case i.e when I am traveling alone can I show the investments or bank statements owned by my wife alone ?


Can any1 please reply !!!?lane:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Our Proof of Funds was in euro's, and I made a note with the calculation to Canadian $ based on the average rate from the past 30 days.

As far as I know, your Proof of Funds doesn't depend on with how many people you travel, but how many people got the visa in your family (you, your wife, maybe kids?). Even if you are the first one to come to Canada and your family comes later, I think you still need to show the total required amount. 

1 person with a visa that is allowed to come to Canada = $11,115
2 family members comming on that visa = $13,837
3 family members = $17,011
see: Proof of funds – Skilled workers and professionals


----------



## vital_parsley (Sep 12, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Our Proof of Funds was in euro's, and I made a note with the calculation to Canadian $ based on the average rate from the past 30 days.
> 
> As far as I know, your Proof of Funds doesn't depend on with how many people you travel, but how many people got the visa in your family (you, your wife, maybe kids?). Even if you are the first one to come to Canada and your family comes later, I think you still need to show the total required amount.
> 
> ...


Alright.Thanks for the reply.:ranger:


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is the $12k/$13k proof of funds for moving to Canada, temp, perm residency ?

According to the "work holiday program visa" site, its $2.5k proof funds...just enough that if you are not approved when you go through customs you have enough to go back to your home country.


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

At point of entry applying for a temporary work permit they did not ask us once about proof of funds... It's so simply to get through


----------

